# Weekly Competition 2013-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R F2 U F' R' F2 R2
*2. *U R2 F U' R U2 R2 U' R2
*3. *R' U' F' R2 U R' F' U2 F'
*4. *R F' R' F R2 U' F2 U F
*5. *U2 F U' F2 R2 U F R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U R D L' R2 F' D' F L2 F' U'
*2. *U' L U L' D' L F' L2 U R' B2 U2 L D2 L F2 R D2 F2 U2
*3. *F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R' D' F D2 L F' D U F2 D
*4. *U2 R2 U2 L F2 R D2 R F2 U' L2 B2 U B R B2 U F'
*5. *R2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 U L2 D2 F' L' D2 B F D R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' F Rw2 F' D U' R Uw R2 U' L B' Fw' D Uw2 R' B2 U' F2 Rw2 R2 F U2 L U B Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' U B' D Rw Fw2 U R2 U2 Fw' U
*2. *B D U L2 D' U' Rw2 U B2 L2 B2 Uw' L Fw2 D' R' D' L U R2 B Fw F' Rw Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 B Fw F2 D Uw' U2
*3. *B' U' Fw2 Rw B' L' F Rw' D L' B F L' D2 B' D2 Uw U L Uw' R2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw' R' Fw2 U' L2 R2 D2 Rw Uw' Rw' Fw2 D2 B' Fw2 D2 F'
*4. *B' Rw F R' F L2 Rw2 D L' Fw Uw2 F Rw2 B Rw U' Rw2 U F' D2 Rw2 U F Uw L U' Fw' D2 Rw2 U B F' D2 Uw' R' D B Fw' F' L
*5. *B' D2 Uw' B' F D2 Rw' F Uw Fw Rw' U' L2 U R F2 L' R2 B D' B L D2 Fw' R F' U L' Fw' U Fw' F' L2 Rw2 U F' D Rw R D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw' Lw' B' Bw2 L2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 U R Uw' B2 Lw Rw B Uw F' Rw Dw U Fw U2 Bw2 Uw' L' D B Lw2 Dw Fw2 D U' Lw' F Lw D2 Fw Dw R Uw' Bw U Bw' F2 L' D2 Uw' R' U' Bw2 Dw Uw2 Bw' Dw' R2 Fw D Rw D'
*2. *F2 Rw2 F' R' Fw' R2 Bw2 R Dw2 Lw2 Bw' L2 Rw' R Uw2 Rw' Dw B Fw2 Uw' B Lw D Dw' Lw Uw B' Bw L Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw Dw Uw2 Bw Uw' Bw' Fw R' Uw2 Fw2 D Uw' U2 L' Dw' F' L2 Lw' Dw Fw2 D U' Lw Rw2 R D Uw' Rw2
*3. *Bw' Fw R2 Dw L Lw' Bw L' Dw' F Lw' Rw' B2 Bw' L' F2 Lw' Rw' U' L' F2 D U2 Bw' Lw' Uw U2 Rw' Fw F R' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' R B F U' L' Rw' B2 Uw R' D Bw L2 D' Rw' Bw Uw' Lw' Bw R' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 F L2 Dw' Rw'
*4. *U Bw2 Dw U2 R F2 U2 R2 B Bw' D' F2 Dw Bw' Dw2 R F2 D' L2 F' L2 Lw' R' Bw' D Bw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Uw' B' L2 B2 L' Lw' B' U2 L Lw2 Fw2 R2 F2 D Dw U L' D2 Dw' Lw2 F Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' L D' Dw Fw' Uw F2
*5. *Lw2 Uw U' F2 D2 Dw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw R D2 Uw U Lw D' B2 Uw L' Uw U' L2 D2 Uw' L' Uw' L2 Lw' Dw2 B Lw2 F R Uw2 Rw2 R U2 F' Lw' D' Fw Lw D Uw2 Lw2 Fw Uw' U' L' B' D2 Fw2 D' L Rw2 Dw Uw U' Fw' Dw' Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 2R B' 2D2 U 2F' F' 2L 3R 2R2 2U2 3F 2F2 U2 B' 2B' L 2L 3U 3R' 2B 2F' 2D2 2L U' R 3F' L 2L' 2F 3U' L2 3F' 2R2 2D2 L 2L2 2R R' 2U R' F 2D' 2F2 F' L' D 2D' 2B' L 3U2 3F U 2L' 2R' 2F' 3U 2R' D' B' R2 B2 R2 2F2 2D2 U' 2R2 2D' 2F 2L2
*2. *B' 2R' 2F 3R2 2B2 R 3U2 R2 B D 3R' 2D2 B' 2B' 2F2 L' R F2 R 3F' 2L2 2F2 3U 3R2 3U2 3R 2B' 3U' 2U2 U' 2B' F' 2L 2D' B 2B2 D' 2B2 U2 B 2B 2U2 3F' D B 2R' F2 3U 3F2 F2 3R 3F2 2U 3R 3F' 2R' R2 2U 3R' 2R 2D' 2B 3U 3R' 2D 2R2 2U 2L' 2R R
*3. *2L2 D 3R' 2R' D U 2L' D' U' 3R' 2R2 2F2 2D' 2U' F' D2 3R2 2U2 2F 3R2 3F2 3R' B' 2U' L' D2 2D2 L2 D' 3U' U' F2 L2 2L2 2D 2U 2L F2 2D' R' 2B' 2R' R2 2F2 3U R B' F2 2D 3U' L2 R 3U U2 2L R' D U' 2B 2R2 2U' U B' 2R' R2 F 2U' R2 2B' F'
*4. *2L' 3R R' B' 3F' F2 R' D U B2 2F L2 R2 B2 3F2 F D 3F 2F 2U L U 2B' F 2U' 3F' 3U2 2U2 U2 F' 2D' L' R' 3F 2F R2 2D2 2F L 3R2 2R2 3U 2R' R' 2F L' 2L' 2D2 U 2R2 2B' U2 2L' 3R' 3U' 2F R' 3F2 2F L' 2R2 B2 D2 2B L2 B 3R 3F2 3R' 2U
*5. *2D2 U2 2B' 2L2 2D2 2U' 3F' F 2U' U2 2L' R' U' B' R2 2F' 2U2 3F' 2R' 2D2 F 2U' L 2U2 B 2U2 L 2L2 2R2 2D 3U' 3R D2 2R' B2 3F 2F2 F2 2D 3U' L 3R R2 2F2 2U2 2R 3U 2B D2 2D' U2 3R 2B' 3F' 3U' 3R2 R2 D 3U 2U' L 2L' 2R2 R F' L' 2L2 3R' 2D' 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 B' 2B' 3B' F2 3D U B' 2B2 F2 2U' 3L 3U2 2L R2 D2 2D2 3D 2B' 2U 3R' 2D' 3U U 2F' 2R U' B2 2D2 B 2L 3L 2F' 2L 3L 2R 3B' 3D' 3B' 3L' U 3L' 2F2 D B L 2L2 3R' R' 3U L 2L R 3F2 3D 3B' D F' 2L D2 U 3B 3L2 3R2 3D R2 3U 2F2 F2 3D' 3U2 3F 3L' R' 3F' L' 3L2 3F2 R2 U2 3B 3U' 2F' 3L2 U' R' 3D 3U2 2U2 3F 3L2 3F' D2 3U F2 L 3L B' 2F' 3D'
*2. *2U' R 2B2 F2 D 3U 2U B D' 2D U' 3L2 3U U2 3L' 2U 2F 2L2 3B' 3D2 F 3R 3D2 3B 3L' 3B2 2F D 2R' B 2B2 3B2 2R2 3B 2D 2U2 3B' 3F2 3R R2 2F' 3R2 2D2 U2 B 3F' 2U' 3F' F2 2L2 2R 2D' 3D2 3R' 2R' R' 2F2 2U 2B' 3B2 2U L2 D2 2U2 R' F2 D 2D2 B2 3R' 2F 2R' 3U2 3L B 3D' 2F' 3R2 2R2 2B2 2U U' 3L' 3B2 L2 F2 D' B2 2B' 3D 2U' B' F' D' 3D 3L' F2 3D2 3R 3U
*3. *2U 3B 2L R 3U2 2B F D2 U2 2F 3L 3R' 2D 3L2 2D2 3D 2U' 2R2 2D' 3D2 B2 D 3D 3L 3R' D2 3D' 2U' 2F2 F 2L' R2 2D 3R2 3D 2U 3L 3U 3R' 3F2 3R' 2R' 3B' 2D2 3B' 2R 2F2 2D 2L' 3R' R2 3U' F2 3D' L2 2L 3B' L2 2F2 2D2 U2 2L2 3D' L 3L' 3R2 2R' R 3F' 3U2 2B' R' 3B' 3F 2L' 2R 2F' 3U' F 3L2 2R2 D 3B2 2R F' 3U R 3U 2B' 3L' B2 2B' 3D' 2U2 U2 3B2 2D 2L' R' 3U2
*4. *2F 2R2 D 3D 2U' U' B' 3D' B' 3F 2F' D2 L' 2L2 2R2 B 3U' 2B2 U B U 3R R' 3U 2L U 2B 2U2 F' 3U F D' 3F' 3U 3F' 3D L' 2L 2U' 2R' D 3U U2 3L' 3F 3D' 3F' F' R 2B2 L B 2U' 3L 2D2 3F 2L2 3L2 D2 B' 2B2 3B' F 3R2 3B' 2F2 F D2 2U' B' 3D2 2L' 3B 2L 3D2 3U2 B' 2R' F' 3U2 2R 3B L2 3U' R 2B' D' 3D2 3R 3F' 2D' 3R U2 B' 2B 3F L2 2L' 3R' 3U'
*5. *B2 2D2 2U 3R 2D' U 3F2 2D2 B' 3F 2F 2R2 2U' 2B 3B D U 2B2 3B2 D' 3U' B' 3B2 2D 3U 2U2 2F2 L2 3B F2 2D' R2 2U' U 3F2 R2 3U2 F' 2R 3D' L' 2L2 R' 3B 2D' 2F U2 3B2 2R' 2B 3B2 2L' 2B2 3F2 R2 3U' U' 2F F 2R2 2B2 3F2 U 2R2 3F2 L 3L D 3U L2 2D2 L' F2 2R 3B2 2L D 3D2 2R 2U2 3B D' 2L 3R2 2D' 2U 3R2 R2 3U2 2L 3L' 2D 2R2 2B2 2L2 3L 2U' 2R' U2 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F U' R F' U' F R' F' U2
*2. *U' R' F R U' R U2
*3. *U R' F2 U R' F U' F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U F R2 B R2 D' L2 F2
*2. *R' F' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B R2 L U B2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2
*3. *F2 R' F2 R B2 L U2 R' U2 F2 L B' R F' D U L D' U2 R' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw F2 R' D Rw2 D2 U Fw F2 U Rw F' Uw2 Fw' F2 R' U2 Fw' F' Rw B F D' U B Rw D' U' Rw' B Fw D R2 Uw L B2 Fw F' R Uw
*2. *Rw2 B F L' Rw2 F D' Fw2 L' D' U' F' Rw' D L D2 U' L2 D' L' B R' D2 L2 Rw R' U' L R' U2 B U' Fw F R' Uw2 L Fw2 F2 R
*3. *B F2 U2 L2 Uw2 Fw' F2 D U L B L2 B2 L2 B2 Rw' R' D' R D U' Rw R Uw Rw2 B Fw2 L2 Rw' D L' U' R D F L Rw B2 U' Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw L B' Bw Fw F' D' Dw2 U2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 L F' Rw2 Uw' Bw' D' Lw' U' Fw' F' Rw2 Uw U' Rw Dw R2 Dw2 Uw B2 L' D' Dw Uw' U2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' D2 L Fw L Lw' B Rw2 R B Rw F Rw D B2 D Uw' U2
*2. *Rw2 R D U Bw' Fw F2 R B' Uw Bw' D' L Rw2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Uw Bw2 F' Lw2 Bw Lw2 U B R Fw2 F2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 D Fw' U L2 R2 D' Uw U L Fw' F' Uw B Fw Rw' F2 U' Bw Lw' Rw' F' D' Dw2 Lw' Rw R B' D' Uw'
*3. *D2 Uw U R U2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 R' D2 B Rw Uw L' B Bw Fw F D' L' R2 Dw2 Uw L R' F' Dw' Rw Uw2 U' Fw2 R B' Bw Dw B Bw2 Fw' F U' B2 Bw Fw' U' B' Fw' L' Lw' Rw' R' Bw Uw2 Lw R F' Dw Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 2R' R' D' 3U' B 2B' D2 F2 3R' 2D2 2B' 3F' F U2 L2 R2 2B 3F2 D' U' 2B' 3F2 2D2 3U' L' R2 3U R' 2B2 R 2D2 3U' B 2U 2F' F 2R D 3F2 L R 2B 2D R' 2D2 2U2 U2 3F' 3U U2 3R' 2D' 3U2 U2 3F2 2L2 3R' R' 2F2 2D2 L' 3F2 2L D' 2D 3U 2U' 2F 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 3R' 2U 2B2 R2 2F' D 2B' D R' 3U' F 3L 2U2 L2 2R2 2D2 3D2 2R2 2F2 F2 L 2L' B 2F' 2D 3U B 2B' 3B F 2L 2U' 3R 2B 3F' D' 2U 3F D' 2U' 3R' 2U2 3R F' 3D2 B' 2F' 3D' 2B F2 3D2 3L' 3D B' 3L2 2B' 3B' F2 2U 2L2 U' 2L' 3B U' 2F L2 2L 3L 3R' R 3B2 2F2 F 2L2 3F2 U 3F 3D' R 3U' 3F2 3L2 D 2D 2U2 3B' 3L 2B' 2F2 2R' R 3D' 2F2 2L 2F U2 L 3B 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U' L U' R2 B R2 U F D L
*2. *U R2 B' L2 U' D2 L U' B R' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B U2 F2 D2
*3. *B2 U2 L' F D L' U R2 F R' U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U
*4. *D2 R' D' B2 U' B L2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D'
*5. *F R2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 R' U B' L D B2 R2 D' B D
*6. *D' R' B2 D R2 B U D2 R' F2 D2 F D2 L2 F U2 F B2 D2 F
*7. *R' D' B D2 F2 B U' R2 B U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 L B2 L B2 R'
*8. *U2 R2 U' D R2 F U L F B2 L2 F2 R' L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2
*9. *B' L2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 F D2 U2 L B F2 L F' D R F2 U2 B'
*10. *D2 R2 D R2 D B2 D U2 R2 U2 B' D2 U B' R2 F' L R2 U R
*11. *U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 D R U2 B' F' D R' B2 D
*12. *L2 B2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R D' R2 F' U2 R' F2 D B D'
*13. *D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R B D B2 R U' F R F2 R
*14. *D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 L' U' R2 F' D2 B L2 D'
*15. *F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L' B D2 U L' F U R U B' D'
*16. *F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 U' R F L' F D' L F' D2 F D2
*17. *B2 D L2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R' D L' U' B' U' F' D2 U F2
*18. *B2 U R2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 D L R2 F D' F2 R D' U'
*19. *F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D' R F L' U' L' B U' R2 F'
*20. *F L2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 B U2 F2 R2 U' B D2 L' U2 R' B' R B U
*21. *U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F L D L2 R' B
*22. *B D' L F' L' U R' F' L' U' R2 U2 B R2 F L2 F U2 B' D2 B2
*23. *U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 D L B U' R' F U2 F' D2 U2 R'
*24. *D L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D L F D L2 B' R2 F2 D' L'
*25. *F' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B F L2 F D' R' U2 R' B2 D F R2 U'
*26. *L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 D' L D2 R' U' B2 L2 D2 B D F
*27. *F' U' R2 F D B' R' F' L U L2 U2 F2 U R2 D L2 D R2 D
*28. *U F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D U R2 F' D R D2 U F2 U' L2 B D
*29. *B2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R F U' B2 F' L D' F R B2 L'
*30. *D2 L' U2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B L R2 D R2 F R B2 L'
*31. *U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' F2 U' B R D B D2 U' B2 U L' F'
*32. *D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R' B D' U2
*33. *D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B U' B2 U B' L B F2 D'
*34. *B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B F2 U R' D B2 R2 F2 U2 B'
*35. *D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' U' R' F R U B2 U2 L F L2 R'
*36. *F2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' R' U' B L' D' L R' B' F2 L' D
*37. *U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 F L' F2 L2 D R B2 U' L
*38. *D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L R B' R2 D' F2 D2 F' U B' U'
*39. *U2 B' F2 R2 D2 F R2 F' L2 B' D R2 U L' R B U' L2 B'
*40. *D L U R B' R2 F L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U D2 L2 D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B R2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L U F2 L2 U
*2. *R2 B F R2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' R B F2 L F' R U R D
*3. *U2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 R D2 B2 L2 B' L2 R F' D B2 U F U B'
*4. *L' B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 U' L' R2 F' L U' R U B2 F2
*5. *B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F R2 F' L' B L F2 R D F L' F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F L2 B D2 L' B2 R U' F' R F2 D
*2. *F' D' B R2 U R' L B' R F R2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F U2 R2 B2
*3. *U' F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 F U2 L' D' L2 R U' R' F' L U'
*4. *D2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 R D L B' L2 F R' B' L' B
*5. *R' F' B R B' D' B R2 U2 L' F B' D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F' L2 F' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U F D' R D U' B L2 R F2 U'
*2. *D R B' U' L2 D2 B' U R U2 D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B L2 D2 R2
*3. *F' D F2 R2 F U R F' B L F2 U' D F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2
*4. *F' R2 U' F R2 B L' B U2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D'
*5. *L2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' U' F' L' B F' R2 U2 F U' B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B' D' B2 D F2 R' U2 B2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 R2 F' R F R' U
*3. *L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 R B U B D L' B2 F' R'
*4. *Uw' R2 D2 R' U2 Fw U' R Uw' F' Rw' Fw' L R2 Uw U' Rw B D F Uw' U2 R' F' U F2 U L' Uw' R B Uw B F' D' F' U' F Uw2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F U F' U F R2 U2
*3. *F2 D L' U' R F L2 D F R' D2 B2 R U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' B2
*4. *Fw F D' Rw B2 L2 R Uw2 B Fw D R' B' Fw2 Rw D Fw' Rw2 R' B2 Uw' U Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' F2 R D Uw' U2 Fw' D U' Fw' R D B' F2
*5. *F Dw2 U R' Bw2 Uw' Lw Fw2 L Uw Fw' Rw U' Fw Uw' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 F2 R Dw Uw U Lw2 R2 F2 Rw' R' U B2 Fw2 F L D2 Dw' F' D Lw2 Fw Uw' U R2 U Lw Rw' R Bw Dw B2 F Rw' B Bw D Bw2 U2 F' Lw' D2 U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B L' B R' U' L' R r b u'
*2. *U R L' B U R U B' R' l' u
*3. *U B U L B' L U' L U' b u'
*4. *R' B R B L' B R r b u'
*5. *U' L' U L R B L R l r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -4) / (6, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 2) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0)
*5. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' U R' D L' U' L' R U'
*2. *U' D' U L' D' R L D'
*3. *D' R' L' U' R' L D' U'
*4. *D R' U D' R' U' L R
*5. *D' U R' D U L' U R' U'


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 17, 2013)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 31


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B' D' B2 D F2 R' U2 B2 F2
Solution: B2 L' F2 L B2 L' R' F' L F R F' L' U' R' F' D' F' R U B' U2 B2 U' R B' R' B R' U' R2

L' * F U' R' F' D' F' // 2x2x2 + random blocks
R U B' U2 B2 // 2x2x3
U' R B' R' B R' // pseudo F2L
U' R2 // AB4C

insert at *: L B2 L' F2 L B2 L' % F2
insert at %: R' F' L F R F' L' F


----------



## Roman (Sep 17, 2013)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded: *DNF(4:26.00), *4:31.92*, DNF(4:28.05)
*6x6x6 Blindfolded: * *DNF*(19:32.39) _//wings 3cycle_


----------



## Carrot (Sep 17, 2013)

got a really sweet 9.58 avg for 3x3x3 

my solution to the first scramble:


Spoiler: L2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U R D L' R2 F' D' F L2 F' U'



cross+1st pair: z2 F L2 U' L y'
2nd pair:L' U2 L y' L' U L y'
3rd pair:L' U2 L U L' U' L y2
4th pair:U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
OLL:U L2 Lw U' L U' L' U2 L U' M' 
PLL:R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 17, 2013)

*2x2 : *(7.44), 6.60, (5.34), 7.00, 6.38 = *6.66*
*3x3 : *(12.02), (19.72), 15.16, 15.12, 14.46 = *14.91*
*4x4 : *1:03.05, 1:11.57, 1:09.45, (DNF), (1:00.15) = *1:08.02*
*5x5 : *(1:57.64), 2:00.85, (2:13.57), 1:59.64, 2:00.36 = *2:00.28*
*6x6 : *3:10.94, (2:59.99), 3:10.26, (3:31.82), 3:18.35 = *3:13.18* 
*7x7 : *4:37.00, 4:45.55, 4:35.73, (4:55.26), (4:22.88) = *4:39.43*
*2x2 BLD : *56.67, 47.22, 57.00 = *47.22*
*3x3 BLD : *2:19.60, 2:47.27, DNF = *2:19.60*
*4x4 BLD : *DNF (15:44), 13:54, DNF = *13:54*
*5x5 BLD : *DNF (34:50) 2 edges, 3 centers and 2 corners.....
*3x3 MultiBld : 4/5 (42:01)*
*3x3 OH : *45.80, (41.33), 49.92, (58.71), 42.72 = *46.15*
*MTS : *(43.89), 1:03.09, 56.03, 1:06.43, (DNF) = *1:01.85*
*2-4 relay : 1:25.04*
*2-5 relay : 3:23.66*
*Clock : *(23.03), 26.94, 26.01, 24.52, (30.04) = *25.82*
*Megaminx : *1:38.66, (1:31.69), (2:00.92), 1:51.91, 1:32.30 = *1:40.96*
*Pyraminx : *6.46, 6.04, 5.54, (5.24), 8.24 = *6.01*
*Square-1 : *(47.65), 45.15, 40.79, (27.26), 35.57 = *40.50*
*Skewb : *22.04, 20.12, (15.19), 15.89, 23.73 = *19.35*


First sub 3 on 6x6


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2013)

*2x2: *3.89, 3.17, 2.91, (2.78), (6.58) = *3.32*


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 17, 2013)

FMC: 25 HTM

Human Thistlethwaite hax



Spoiler



D' L' B' - EO - 3
U2 D L D2 L' - edges - 8
D L D' *R2* . *D* L' - corner swap - 14
*R2* F2 L2 D2 B2 - leaves 5 corners - 19

at . insert *R* : U2 R' D R U2 *R' D'* to cancel 4 moves
at : insert *R D2* R' U2 R D2 *R' U2* to cancel 6 moves

LOL insertions

final solution: D' L' B' U2 D L D2 L' D L D R' U2 R D2 R2 D R U2 R L' F2 L2 D2 B2 = 25 HTM


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (15.44) 14.96 12.70 (8.39) 9.47 = *12.38*
*3x3x3*: (15.96) (28.64) 19.13 27.60 23.65 = *23.46* // That first scramble is sooo sweet
*3X3X3 One Handed*: 1:24.77 (1:18.03) (1:30.92) 1:26.40 1:19.78 = *1:23.65* 
*4X4X4*: (3:32.47) 2:54.93 3:14.53 (2:18.01) 3:07.12 = *3:05.53*
*5X5X5*: 8:12.36 6:40.68 7:02.71 (5:41.08) (9:26.56) = *7:18.58* //Yeah sub 8
*Pyraminx*: (33.09) 29.09 24.19 31.63 (24.05) = *28.30*

*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: *DNF* 


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B' D' B2 D F2 R' U2 B2 F2

First search path:

D2 L D' B2 D2 //Cross (6)
B' L B R2 B L B' // 1st F2L (13)
L F L F' L F L' F' // 2nd (21)
L2 F' L F L' F' L' F // F2L -1 (29)
L' B' L' B // All but 5 corners (33)

Second:
F2 D' F2 D' R2 // 2 X 2 X 2 (5)
L'U'L F2 // x-Cross (10)
R U' R2 F R F' //PAIR (16)
L U L' U2 F U F' //F2L -1 (23)
U2 B' U2 B U' // All but 5 corners (28)

... time is up...


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 21, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (5.58), (4.21), 5.02, 5.06, 4.94 = *5.01*
*3x3x3*: (9.60), (17.86), 12.77, 12.88, 15.44 = *13.70*
*4x4x4*: 53.17, (1:03.58), (48.17), 1:00.80, 48.37 = *54.11*
*5x5x5*: 1:34.61, (1:40.96), (1:32.76), 1:34.50, 1:35.79 = *1:35.79*
*6x6x6*: (3:18.27), (2:57.28), 3:09.99, 3:16.92, 2:59.14 = *3:08.68*
*7x7x7*: 5:17.79, 5:20.21, 5:17.42, (5:26.79), (5:08.06) = *5:18.47*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 43.59, 41.01, (38.80), 44.26, (45.77) = *42.95*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *63*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:26.82*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *3:05.54*
*Magic*: (2.73), 2.84, 3.90, (4.09), 3.01 = *3.25*
*Master Magic*: 8.86, (12.04), 7.54, 8.07, (7.53) = *8.16*
*Megaminx*: 1:53.12, (1:47.59), (2:11.74), 1:50.86, 1:53.10 = *1:52.36*
*Pyraminx*: 9.86, 8.87, 10.42, (7.98), (11.06) = *9.72*
*Square-1*: 51.26, (1:10.37), (47.79), 54.51, 1:00.61 = *55.46*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 58.91, DNF, DNF = *58.91*


----------



## Dene (Sep 22, 2013)

*3x3:* 15.74, (17.66), (13.85), 14.92, 14.80 = 15.15
*4x4:* (54.33), 57.54, 1:03.70, (1:07.93), 57.78 = 59.67
*5x5:* (1:38.13), 1:51.22, (1:58.80), 1:38.19, 1:49.95 = 1:46.45
*6x6:* 3:12.07, (2:52.34), 3:05.31, (3:14.25), 3:05.69 = 3:07.69
*7x7:* 4:51.89, (5:28.45), (4:21.11), 4:54.92, 4:28.22 = 4:45.01
*OH:* (53.22), 36.78, (31.70), 33.68, 48.64 = 39.70
*Megaminx:* 2:10.65, 1:58.12, (1:48.32), 2:17.54, (2:18.67) = 2:08.77
*Pyraminx:* 12.10, 10.18, 15.28, (9.87), (15.67) = 12.52
*Square-1:* 43.45, 21.44, 29.22, (44.42), (20.19) = 31.37


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 22, 2013)

*3x3 * 26.93 (20.35) 30.44 29.60 (32.78) = * 28.99 *
Meh. At least I'm still sub 30.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2013)

Results: congrats to stevecho816, Iggy & riley

*2x2x2*(28)

 1.97 Kurainu17
 2.52 antoineccantin
 3.15 Piotrek
 3.18 stevecho816
 3.30 Odder
 3.32 SirWaffle
 3.62 Lapinsavant
 3.65 yuxuibbs
 3.72 Iggy
 3.81 XTowncuber
 4.12 riley
 4.29 mycube
 4.85 lunchmaster
 4.90 AndersB
 4.93 bryson azzopard
 5.01 FaLoL
 5.61 Mikel
 5.68 PaintKiller
 5.76 zhangcy
 5.85 qaz
 6.06 MatejMuzatko
 6.51 SweetSolver
 6.58 Schmidt
 6.65 Regimaster
 6.66 bacyril
 9.36 rj
 12.38 MarcelP
 13.72 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 7.88 hkpnkp
 9.36 XTowncuber
 9.44 Lapinsavant
 9.49 riley
 9.58 Odder
 9.67 stevecho816
 9.94 antoineccantin
 11.44 thezenith27
 11.45 AndersB
 11.81 mycube
 12.30 Iggy
 12.63 yuxuibbs
 12.98 Piotrek
 13.70 FaLoL
 14.19 lunchmaster
 14.47 MatejMuzatko
 14.91 bacyril
 15.15 Dene
 15.74 PaintKiller
 16.44 bryson azzopard
 16.91 Mikel
 17.31 Perff
 19.60 Regimaster
 21.92 qaz
 23.46 MarcelP
 23.48 Schmidt
 26.55 rj
 28.99 Yellowsnow98
 40.73 MatsBergsten
 47.12 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(23)

 35.05 hkpnkp
 41.13 Lapinsavant
 45.90 riley
 46.16 stevecho816
 46.84 XTowncuber
 49.43 mycube
 53.72 AndersB
 54.11 FaLoL
 58.58 Iggy
 59.67 Dene
 1:01.11 yuxuibbs
 1:04.73 lunchmaster
 1:05.71 bryson azzopard
 1:08.02 bacyril
 1:10.79 farorian
 1:22.84 Regimaster
 1:29.89 qaz
 1:45.77 MatejMuzatko
 1:59.11 Schmidt
 2:20.88 PaintKiller
 2:27.47 rj
 2:42.76 MatsBergsten
 3:05.53 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:23.33 stevecho816
 1:25.95 Lapinsavant
 1:32.78 riley
 1:32.87 mycube
 1:33.40 antoineccantin
 1:34.97 FaLoL
 1:41.78 thezenith27
 1:46.45 Dene
 1:46.65 bryson azzopard
 2:00.28 bacyril
 2:04.89 lunchmaster
 2:13.39 qaz
 2:32.46 yuxuibbs
 2:49.19 Regimaster
 3:10.86 MatejMuzatko
 4:49.83 MatsBergsten
 7:18.58 MarcelP
 DNF AndersB
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:43.75 stevecho816
 3:00.76 mycube
 3:07.69 Dene
 3:08.68 FaLoL
 3:13.18 bacyril
 3:20.22 bryson azzopard
 3:53.81 thezenith27
 4:35.20 qaz
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:14.19 mycube
 4:39.43 bacyril
 4:45.01 Dene
 5:18.47 FaLoL
 5:22.59 bryson azzopard
 6:03.86 farorian
 6:16.63 qaz
11:24.70 MatejMuzatko
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 13.16 hkpnkp
 14.03 antoineccantin
 15.77 stevecho816
 17.62 yuxuibbs
 22.56 AndersB
 23.29 mycube
 24.60 riley
 25.12 thezenith27
 27.03 Iggy
 28.39 lunchmaster
 29.40 bryson azzopard
 38.32 PaintKiller
 39.13 qaz
 39.70 Dene
 40.70 Regimaster
 42.95 FaLoL
 46.15 bacyril
 58.35 MatejMuzatko
 1:23.65 MarcelP
 2:15.16 rj
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 4:15.23 qaz
 DNF riley
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 11.26 riley
 16.00 stevecho816
 16.03 Iggy
 19.09 PaintKiller
 21.01 Lapinsavant
 32.00 MatejMuzatko
 34.06 MatsBergsten
 35.44 Odder
 47.22 bacyril
 48.62 AndersB
 58.91 FaLoL
 DNF XTowncuber
 DNF qaz
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 29.56 riley
 36.93 Iggy
 1:10.95 mycube
 1:18.90 MatsBergsten
 1:41.71 stevecho816
 2:19.60 bacyril
 2:20.14 MatejMuzatko
 2:36.22 Mikel
 2:59.35 qaz
 3:35.42 XTowncuber
 DNF AndersB
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 4:31.92 Roman
 5:03.30 Iggy
 7:54.11 mycube
 8:53.68 MatsBergsten
13:54.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF MatejMuzatko
 DNF riley
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:29.02 Iggy
12:54.60 MatsBergsten
 DNF mycube
 DNF Mikel
 DNF bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Roman
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

4/5 (42:01)  bacyril
2/2 ( 2:07)  riley
1/2 ( 2:01)  Iggy
1/2 (11:35)  MatejMuzatko
3/6 (25:34)  antoineccantin
2/4 (35:36)  qaz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:01.85 bacyril
 1:07.34 stevecho816
 1:30.23 bryson azzopard
 1:43.33 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 51.13 stevecho816
 56.00 riley
 59.46 XTowncuber
 1:13.04 mycube
 1:18.69 Iggy
 1:22.72 AndersB
 1:23.45 bryson azzopard
 1:23.78 yuxuibbs
 1:25.04 bacyril
 1:26.82 FaLoL
 1:42.47 qaz
 1:51.95 Regimaster
 2:02.15 MatejMuzatko
 2:58.00 PaintKiller
 3:33.50 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:40.27 mycube
 2:59.29 riley
 3:05.54 FaLoL
 3:06.69 bryson azzopard
 3:23.66 bacyril
 4:05.78 qaz
 4:06.99 yuxuibbs
 4:25.68 Regimaster
 4:37.43 MatejMuzatko
 DNF stevecho816
*Magic*(4)

 0.99 yuxuibbs
 1.42 Regimaster
 1.47 AndersB
 3.25 FaLoL
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.50 yuxuibbs
 3.56 AndersB
 8.16 FaLoL
*Skewb*(4)

 19.35 bacyril
 21.22 Schmidt
 21.45 Iggy
 26.55 qaz
*Clock*(7)

 9.33 Perff
 9.94 Iggy
 15.41 yuxuibbs
 15.97 bryson azzopard
 16.05 qaz
 25.82 bacyril
 32.53 mycube
*Pyraminx*(18)

 2.66 XTowncuber
 2.81 Odder
 5.13 Iggy
 5.31 Piotrek
 6.01 bacyril
 6.04 stevecho816
 7.04 andi25
 7.67 riley
 9.72 FaLoL
 10.07 SweetSolver
 10.10 bryson azzopard
 10.47 Regimaster
 10.85 yuxuibbs
 12.52 Dene
 13.71 qaz
 13.90 Schmidt
 19.80 MatejMuzatko
 28.30 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:06.17 antoineccantin
 1:26.82 stevecho816
 1:39.73 riley
 1:40.96 bacyril
 1:43.98 Iggy
 1:52.36 FaLoL
 1:59.87 mycube
 2:08.77 Dene
 2:19.47 bryson azzopard
 2:28.99 qaz
*Square-1*(8)

 23.18 antoineccantin
 23.90 Iggy
 28.20 stevecho816
 31.37 Dene
 40.50 bacyril
 41.23 AndersB
 55.46 FaLoL
 2:31.64 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

25 Cubenovice
27 okayama
29 stevecho816
29 Attila
31 Meneghetti
34 Iggy
47 qaz
58 lunchmaster
63 FaLoL
DNF  mycube
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

250 stevecho816
227 Iggy
217 riley
212 bacyril
210 mycube
174 FaLoL
168 qaz
143 bryson azzopard
141 antoineccantin
135 yuxuibbs
127 AndersB
122 XTowncuber
115 Lapinsavant
109 Dene
108 MatejMuzatko
95 lunchmaster
85 MatsBergsten
84 hkpnkp
83 Odder
75 Regimaster
68 thezenith27
66 Piotrek
66 PaintKiller
46 MarcelP
37 Mikel
34 Schmidt
30 Kurainu17
27 Roman
25 SirWaffle
24 rj
23 farorian
21 Cubenovice
21 Perff
20 okayama
20 SweetSolver
19 Attila
17 Meneghetti
14 andi25
12 zhangcy
6 Yellowsnow98
4 RicardoRix


----------

